# Maltese party supplies!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Look at these darling napkins, gift bag and invites I just found for Nissa's birthday party next July! It's the first time I've ever found party supplies with Maltese on them!

http://www.canineparties.com/product/PPR-098016333489
http://www.canineparties.com/product/PPr-098016329659
http://www.canineparties.com/product/PPR-098016333403


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG those are so cute!!!! I have never seen any maltese party supplies until now!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute! I looked at their website...........they have some cute stuff.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute! 

The other stuff that matches those has other dog breeds on it, but you could easily just buy the pieces with the malts on and buy solid color stuff to go with. 

Josie always has Hello Kitty Birthday parties!

Josie says: I've tried to tell her that I'm not a kitty, but she insists...I humor her....a lot.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are adorable!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Cute, cute, cute!
> 
> The other stuff that matches those has other dog breeds on it, but you could easily just buy the pieces with the malts on and buy solid color stuff to go with.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I did, just ordered the Malt stuff and will mix it with solid colors or even polka. I'm going to have an outdoor party with all my friends and their dogs this summer and we'll have margaritas for the 2-legged and lots of great stuff for the 4-legged. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great find!!! :smilie_daumenpos: I might have to shop there for my next puppy party!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG....those are so cute! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great find -- thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

How cute! Thanks for sharing, I'll look more later and I'm sure I'll be ordering.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kim, those are really cute!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Soooooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW!!! That is adorable!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG those are all soo cute. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a great find!!! Thanks for sharing, Kim!!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Very good research, those are so cute!! Kruze will celebrate his first birthday in July too!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh those are adorable!!


----------

